# NAS HDD als Desktop HDD



## TheMoneyTeam (21. Januar 2018)

Da die Seagate Iron Wolf 3TB gerade im Angebot ist und ich mehr Speicherplatz brauche, 
möchte ich diese im Raid Verbund mit meiner Seagate Barracuda 1TB laufen lassen.

1. Ist das Überhaupt möglich die im Raid-Verbund bzw halt einfach als 3. Festplatte neben 1TB HDD und SSD laufen zu lassen?

2. Ist es ratsam eine NAS (Iron Wolf) HDD als normale Desktop HDD zu benutzen?

Abschließend also, lieber eine normale  (Barracuda) kaufen oder die vergünstigte Iron Wolf?


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Januar 2018)

Lies das mal:
RAID – Wikipedia.


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (21. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Lies das mal:
> RAID – Wikipedia.



Ich dachte hier findet man Hilfe...

Selbst wenn es dir zu nervig wäre meine Anfänger Frage zu beantworten, hättest du zumindest meine 2. Frage 
beantworten können, oder erst gar nichts posten können.


----------



## the.hai (21. Januar 2018)

Na aber sollte man nicht auch selbst interessiert sein, zu lernen?

Ein Raid wird es nicht, sondern ein JBOD. Weisst du was ein Raid ist? Nein, dann lies es bitte. Natürlich kannst du die Platte als Datengrab in deinen PC einbauen. Anschliessen, Partitionieren und fertig.

NAS Platten sind nicht auf Schnelligkeit, sondern auf Langlebigkeit getrimmt, deshalb aber als Datengrab genauso brauchbar.


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (21. Januar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Na aber sollte man nicht auch selbst interessiert sein, zu lernen?
> 
> Ein Raid wird es nicht, sondern ein JBOD. Weisst du was ein Raid ist? Nein, dann lies es bitte. Natürlich kannst du die Platte als Datengrab in deinen PC einbauen. Anschliessen, Partitionieren und fertig.
> 
> NAS Platten sind nicht auf Schnelligkeit, sondern auf Langlebigkeit getrimmt, deshalb aber als Datengrab genauso brauchbar.



Ist der Geschwindigkeits Unterschied signifikant bemerkbar, oder reicht die Iron Wolf aus um Spiele darauf zu speichern?
Meine 1TB reicht für die neusten Games kaum noch aus.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2018)

Für ein Raid brauchst du mehrere gleich große und gleich schnelle Platten. Dann kommt es auch darauf an, was für ein Raid du haben willst. Beim Raid1 werden die Platten gespiegelt, man hat also eine hohe Ausfallsicherheit. Beim Raid0 werden die Daten in Stripes auf beide Platten verteilt, das Ausfallrisiko verdoppelt sich, denn wenn eine Platte ausfällt sind alle Daten futsch.

Ansonsten kannst du auch einfach mehrere Platten als einzelne Laufwerke parallel betreiben. ich habe auch neben der System-SSD eine WD Black für Spiele und eine WD Red für Daten.


----------



## the.hai (21. Januar 2018)

Spiele sind unbedingt auf der SSD zu installieren, vlt noch auf ner SSHD, aber niemals mehr auf ne HDD.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2018)

Hängt vom Spiel ab. Wenn einen die Ladezeiten nicht stören, tut es auch eine HDD.


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (21. Januar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Spiele sind unbedingt auf der SSD zu installieren, vlt noch auf ner SSHD, aber niemals mehr auf ne HDD.



Da reicht das Budget nicht um die Anzahl an Spiele die ich installieren will auf eine SSD zu packen.


----------



## the.hai (21. Januar 2018)

TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Da reicht das Budget nicht um die Anzahl an Spiele die ich installieren will auf eine SSD zu packen.



Na dann bleibt dir wohl keine Wahl. Vergleiche die Transferraten und Reaktionszeiten der HDDs. Früher ging es auch mit HDDs, heute möchte ich meine SSDs nichtmehr missen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Januar 2018)

TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier findet man Hilfe...


Hättest Du den Artikel nur quergelesen, wären alle Beiträge bis hier hinfällig.

zu 2.: Eine Seagate Iron Wulf -Magnetfestplatte ist kein *NAS* (Network Attached Storage), sondern nur eine Festplatte, die man dafür gut nutzen kann.



TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Da reicht das Budget nicht um die Anzahl an Spiele die ich installieren will auf eine SSD zu packen.


Wie hoch ist das denn?
Welche Plattengröße wird benötigt?


----------



## nur (22. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für ein Raid brauchst du mehrere gleich große und gleich schnelle Platten...


sorry, das stimmt so leider nicht. es ist für ein raid unerheblich, welche größe u geschwindigkeit eingesetzt wird. dies war vor jahren vlt. so, aber heut nicht mehr gültig diese aussage.
bei hardware-raid ists sicherlich ratsam, aber auch da keine bedingung mehr.
...
ansonsten ist eig. hier schon alles geschrieben @te


----------



## bastian123f (22. Januar 2018)

Die Iron Wolf kannst du ohne Probleme einsetzen. Dein PC erkennt diese und du kannst sie nutzen. 
Für Spiele ist mittlerweile auch eine SSD ratsam, aber wenn dir die Ladezeiten egal sind, dann ist eine HDD immer noch eine sehr gute günstige Wahl. SSDs sind noch zu teuer.
Ich habe vor kurzem die Toshiba P300 3TB gekauft. Die ist günstig und sehr schnell. (Schneller als meine WD Blue mit 1 TB). Da sind auch alle meine Spiele drauf und die Ladezeiten sind völlig in Ordnung. 

Zum Raid. Für ein Raid wären immer mehrere Festplatten des gleichen Typs ratsam. Ein Raid aus unterschiedlichen Platten und unterschiedlichen Größen ist auch möglich. ABER: Bei einem Raid 5 (Datensicherheit) z.b. verlierst du teilweise Speicherplatz. Wenn du hier 2x 500GB Platten und eine 1TB Platte benutzt, dann hast du 1TB Speicher, 500GB Paritätsspeicher und 500GB unbenutzt (verloren). Das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache. Es gibt zwar auch andere Programme, um den verlorenen Speicher einzugrenzen, aber warum komplizierte Programme benutzen, wenn man es auch einfach halten kann?
Da würde ich dir eher empfehlen, die Spiele auf die 3 TB Platte zu laden und deine Daten auf der 1TB zu lassen und diese öfters mit externen Speichermedien zu sichern.

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir auch den Wikipediaeintrag, falls du mehr Informationen brauchst. Falls fragen entstehen, stehen wir dir gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (22. Januar 2018)

nur schrieb:


> sorry, das stimmt so leider nicht. es ist für ein raid unerheblich, welche größe u geschwindigkeit eingesetzt wird. dies war vor jahren vlt. so, aber heut nicht mehr gültig diese aussage.


Das war noch nie so. Es zählt halt die kleinste Platte, Das gibt dann halt, je nach dem, was für ein RAID TheMoneyTeam nutzen möchte, 1-2 TB an finaler Kapazität.

Aber da er ja nicht lesen will bringt ihm die Angabe auch nichts. Ein RAID zu nutzen, ohne auch nur ansatzweise zu wissen, was das ist und welchen Nutzen (oder Schaden) dies für einen selber bringen kann, macht keinen Sinn. Allenfalls lernt schneller, wie wichtig ein Backup gewesen wäre.



TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Da reicht das Budget nicht um die Anzahl an  Spiele die ich installieren will auf eine SSD zu packen.


Im  Zweifel muss man halt mal das Budget in die HW anstatt nur in Spielelizenzern stecken.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2018)

nur schrieb:


> sorry, das stimmt so leider nicht. es ist für ein raid unerheblich, welche größe u geschwindigkeit eingesetzt wird. dies war vor jahren vlt. so, aber heut nicht mehr gültig diese aussage.
> bei hardware-raid ists sicherlich ratsam, aber auch da keine bedingung mehr.



Falsch. Das Raid richtet sich immer nach der kleinsten Platte. Wenn du eine Platte mit 1 TB und eine mit 2 TB hast, ist dein Raid1 nur 1 TB groß. Denn anders kann man gar nicht spiegeln.


----------



## Manu221338 (23. Januar 2018)

1. Ist das Überhaupt möglich die im Raid-Verbund bzw halt einfach als 3. Festplatte neben 1TB HDD und SSD laufen zu lassen?
Na klar, die Angaben auf der Platte sagen lediglich aus das diese für ein NAS besonders geeignet ist. Stichwort: Langlebigkeit, zusätzliche Controller für NASware etc..

2. Ist es ratsam eine NAS (Iron Wolf) HDD als normale Desktop HDD zu benutzen?
Mache ich selbst auch so. Die meisten NAS Platten drehen mit 5400RPM anstelle der herkömmlichen 7200RPM weswegen du halt etwas weniger Geschwindigkeit hast. Als Spieleplatte, Datengrab etc. ist sie aber durchaus geeignet.

"Spiele sind unbedingt auf der SSD zu installieren, vlt noch auf ner SSHD, aber niemals mehr auf ne HDD."
Selten so eine dämliche Aussage gehört. Spiele laden in der Regel beim Spielstart alles in den Arbeits-/Grafikspeicher. Gebietsübergreifende/Große Spiele laden meist heimlich nach. Du hast einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim ersten Start bzw. laden der Spielwelt. Reaktionszeiten sind dann auch egal, da die Spieldaten teilweise mehrere Gogobyte groß sind..


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2018)

Manu221338 schrieb:


> "Spiele sind unbedingt auf der SSD zu installieren, vlt noch auf ner SSHD, aber niemals mehr auf ne HDD."
> Selten so eine dämliche Aussage gehört. Spiele laden in der Regel beim Spielstart alles in den Arbeits-/Grafikspeicher. Gebietsübergreifende/Große Spiele laden meist heimlich nach. Du hast einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim ersten Start bzw. laden der Spielwelt. Reaktionszeiten sind dann auch egal, da die Spieldaten teilweise mehrere Gogobyte groß sind..



Na dann stehst du aber ganz alleine auf weiter Flur, aber wenn du wirklich interessiert bist, lies es nach. Startzeiten und Ingame Nachladezeiten werden wesentlich kürzer ausfallen, das ist leider Fakt. Und die Preise für grosse SSDs sind ja mittlerweile bei nem vernünftigem Level angekommen. 

SSD vs. HDD - Gameperformance

HDD für Games

SSD als Games-Festplatte?


----------



## nur (23. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Das Raid richtet sich immer nach der kleinsten Platte. Wenn du eine Platte mit 1 TB und eine mit 2 TB hast, ist dein Raid1 nur 1 TB groß. Denn anders kann man gar nicht spiegeln.


ähm, der speicherplatz ist aber nicht verbraucht... bsp. 4 hdds unterschiedlicher hersteller und größe. wie 1tb, 2tb, 3tb, 4tb u wenn ich einen speicherpool aus den 4 hdds erzeugt habe, kann ich weitere speicherplätze aus dem speicherpool mit raid erstellen, je nachdem, wieviel u wo ich speicherplatz verwendet u zugeordnet habe, d.h. ich kann damit raid 0 und raid 1 hin u her kombinieren u raid 5 geht naturlich auch, gleichzeitig...


----------



## DKK007 (26. Januar 2018)

Ist aber quatsch. Wenn nimmt man gleiche Platten.


----------



## nur (27. Januar 2018)

quatsch hin o her. es ist aber möglich u ich kann, obwohl ich auch mal von nem ms storage "bug" betroffen war, dieses flexible system nur begrüßen. bei mir läuft auch noch ein win10 mit den "einfachen" speicherplätzen gut u preiswert ists zudem allemal u privat für ne spiegelung bei wichtigen daten u die restkapazität weiter als normalen speicherplatz weiter zu nutzen ist sehr sinnvoll u ich muss nicht noch eine gleiche hdd dazu kaufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2018)

TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Ist der Geschwindigkeits Unterschied signifikant bemerkbar, oder reicht die Iron Wolf aus um Spiele darauf zu speichern?
> Meine 1TB reicht für die neusten Games kaum noch aus.


Die Unterschiede sind gewaltig, weniger im Schreiben großer Dateien, als im Zugriff auf kleine 4K Daten. Schau Dir hier die Unterschiede an. NAS Platten sind leise und langsam. Das reicht für große Daten, nicht aber für Spiele mit tausenden von kleinen Texturdateien und unzählichen kleinen Soundfiles
54 HDDs and SSHDs, reviewed: the best drives for your desktop, laptop, and NAS - Noise levels

Um eine HDD zu beschleunigen, bedarf es einer SSD. Wenn Du Dein System neu aufsetzen willst, was Du für ein RAID-System mit mehreren HDD ebenso machen müsstes, weil die Festplattentreiber zwischen AHCI und RAID andere sind,  und Du ein Intel System mit "Z" Chipsatz hast, ist der billigste Weg einer massiven Beschleunigung eine parallel als Cache arbeitende SSD. Das ganze läuft mit der Intel-Software RST.  Man kann maximal 64 GB pro SSD als Cache einsetzen, billige 128GB SSD würden also zwei HDDs merklich beschleunigen. Die Installation  ist aber nicht trivial und der Geschwindigkeitsgewinn tritt erst ein, wenn Du ein Spiel mehrfach gestartet hast. Man darf den Effekt nicht überschätzen. PC günstig beschleunigen durch SSD-Caching - HT4U.net

Ähnliches Prinzip wie Intel-RST sind spezielle Cache-SSDs, die aber nicht mehr produziert werden. In diesem Test siehst Du die Vorteile beim Laden von Spielen:
OCZ Synapse Cache SSD review - Performance Game load times

In Deinem Fall als Spielegrab würde ich Dir als billigste Lösung zu einer SSDH raten, die mit 8GB Cache zumindest ein bis drei aktuell gespielte Spiele etwas beschleunigen würde. Diese Platten mit 2TB sind recht fix und nach ca. drei Spielstarts werden Spiele ca. 50% schneller geladen: Hard Disk Drives (HDD) mit Hersteller: Seagate, Formfaktor: 3.5", Schnittstelle: SATA 6Gb/s, Kapazität ab 2TB, SSHD-Cache ab 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kannst Du bitte mal Dein gesamtes System nennen, also CPU, Board, Grafikkarte, Platten, Netzteil, Gehäuse etc. Nicht, dass es so eine alte Gurke ohne Sata III ist. Von klassischen Raids würde ich Dir abraten. Geht es Dir um Geschwindigkeit, ändert der parallele Zugriff auf zwei Festplatten nichts an den grotten langsamen Zugriffszeiten. Da hilft nur eine SSD oder eben eine SSDH als Krüppel Zwischenlösung. Vielleicht wllst Du aber auch nur aus zwei Festplatten ein logisches Laufwerk machen mit nur einem Laufwerksbuchstaben. Das geht sehr einfach über die Windows-Funktionalität "Erweitertes Volumen", die du unter der computerverwaltung/Datenträger findest.


----------

